# Autobrites Hellshine range



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Just seem a pic on facebook of the rest of the hellshine lineup. :argie:
Hopefully wont be long till they are all released.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Ratchet said:


> Just seem a pic on facebook of the rest of the hellshine lineup. :argie:
> Hopefully wont be long till they are all released.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Haven't used any of it yet, but some of the products do look interesting. Helps that Autobrite are only 10 minutes down the road too.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

awesome gear :thumb:


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

The eliminator looks to be a top product, look forward to this range


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm looking forward to using The Abyss.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

JunglistJed said:


> The eliminator looks to be a top product, look forward to this range


Iv got the Eliminator it's a great paint cleanser comparable to Werkstatt prime strong imo, but on my hard audi paint it didn't remove many defects.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

So far I have the Abyss and Mistery and Im now looking at buying a bottle or two of the Baneblade shampoo after reading the write up that was done on here somewhere.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Ratchet said:


> So far I have the Abyss and Mistery and Im now looking at buying a bottle or two of the Baneblade shampoo after reading the write up that was done on here somewhere.


Have you used Abyss yet? If so what colour car. Like the look of results but only seen it on dark cars so far. Mine is a light silver/blue so not sure it'd have same look.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure my Mistery isn't yellow???


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> Have you used Abyss yet? If so what colour car. Like the look of results but only seen it on dark cars so far. Mine is a light silver/blue so not sure it'd have same look.


silver c2 vts. Started to use, then the rain started, so gave up till off shift again. Give a clean crisp finish. Beads well too.

hth
Chris.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Eliminator has just been added folks. :thumb:

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/hellshine/the-eliminator-new-hellshine-range.html


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> Have you used Abyss yet? If so what colour car. Like the look of results but only seen it on dark cars so far. Mine is a light silver/blue so not sure it'd have same look.


It's stunning on silver and white  Let me grab thee some pics....back in a tick.

EDIT:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

*A quick heads up.*

Just noticed that more of the Hellshine range has been added.. :thumb:

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/hellshine.html


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been trying a few of the products and what I will say is snatch them up guys! Simply fantastic products!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive no doubt they are quality products, everything ive had from AB has been but i really don't like the branding/packaging.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

nick.s said:


> It's stunning on silver and white  Let me grab thee some pics....back in a tick.
> 
> EDIT:


Looks good, just got to wait for Abyss to be on offer now before buying.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice products indeed, been using them for the last few weeks and have been nothing but impressed.:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294212

Just pictures below, but products getting regular use now.

Bane Blade shampoo through the lance.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...46656660094.2099473.1052871231&type=3&theater

Mistery & Ghost Rider

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...22335832151.2095185.1052871231&type=3&theater


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Wilco said:


> Ive no doubt they are quality products, everything ive had from AB has been but i really don't like the branding/packaging.


:wall:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> :wall:


Meaning?

Heaven forbid anything that's new ever having a negative comment made about it.
"The devils in the detail" what does that even mean?


----------



## Penfold101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wilco said:


> Meaning?
> 
> Heaven forbid anything that's new ever having a negative comment made about it.
> "The devils in the detail" what does that even mean?


Really? You're struggling with that?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep enlighten me please.


----------



## Penfold101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wilco said:


> Yep enlighten me please.


You must be trolling.

Seriously.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have used a few Hellshine items now....

ABYSS - Simply awesome in every way. Used it on my Silver Cougar. Little bit harder to apply than Chasm Wax, but well worth the extra effort. Really brought out the reflections in the silver paintwork.

CHASM - A brilliant wax which goes on so easy and really gave a very deep shine to my wifes Red Astra. Beading was insane. I do hope that ABYSS does not overshadow Chasm too much as even though Abyss is so good, Chasm is a very very good wax too.

So, very impressed with these two products and I expect the rest of the Hellshine range will be something special too - Autiobrite would not release a product unless it was as good as it could possibly be !

Going to order Eliminator, Wheelzbub, Baneblade and Prints of Darkness this week.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Wilco said:


> Meaning?
> 
> Heaven forbid anything that's new ever having a negative comment made about it.
> "The devils in the detail" what does that even mean?


I can see Wilco's point here, the packaging isn't for me, however it's not stopped me trying a few of their products and some of them are great

You've got to ask yourself this would you rather have some cheap but beautifully packaged or something quality but in packaging you don't like?


----------



## Steve1983 (Jun 11, 2007)

Love it or hate it, it certainly stands out! I guess with so many different products on the market, making something stand out can’t be easy...


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> I have used a few Hellshine items now....
> 
> ABYSS - Simply awesome in every way. Used it on my Silver Cougar. Little bit harder to apply than Chasm Wax, but well worth the extra effort. Really brought out the reflections in the silver paintwork.


:thumb: Did the front end of my Yeti with Abyss yesterday and today in the sun it looks awesome. I also used Eliminator for the first time as well, cleaned the paintwork up a treat and left a smooth, shiny finish.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wilco said:


> Meaning?
> 
> Heaven forbid anything that's new ever having a negative comment made about it.
> "The devils in the detail" what does that even mean?


I totally agree with the above!
Don't really see what they are trying to get at. 
Don't like the packaging either.
Makes it look cheap and tacky. 
IMHO 

Wouldn't stop me buying it tho if the product is good. 
Pretty pointless post to be honest, I'm off.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wilco said:


> Meaning?
> 
> Heaven forbid anything that's new ever having a negative comment made about it.
> *"The devils in the detail"* what does that even mean?


Have you never heard this saying before?

They've just taken this saying (litterally) and having some fun with it! :thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> Have you never heard this saying before?
> 
> They've just taken this saying (litterally) and having some fun with it! :thumb:


Yeah I've seen it before but never understood it. As i said originally I really like AB's products, the majority of my gear is from their range but I simply don't like the packaging. It looks as though its possibly aimed at a younger market than me. I wasn't trying to start an argument just stating my opinion, I thought that's what forums were for.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Wilco said:


> Yeah I've seen it before but never understood it.


....Really? Wow... Do you want me to explain it to you?


----------

